# What % of dewclaws grow back?



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

For those of you that have produced litters & had the dews removed at ~3 days...

How frequently do you get reports of puppies dews growing back?



SMO


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

1 in 70 x 4 (if you count rear legs that usually don't have them)


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

None . . . . if properly removed.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

It's like deja vu all over again.


----------



## churncreek retrievers (Apr 27, 2011)

I have raised 28 pups in the last 3 years. Same vet removed them for all pups. Only had 1 dewclaw come back. Not scientific results, just personal results.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Main said:


> None . . . . if properly removed.


x2. Got to make sure all of the bone is properly removed, or else. btw, 100% success rate for the last 5 years or so, a few pups done in that period since then.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I have only had 1 come back in 25 litters, he was the one I kept and the vet surgically removed it for free.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had one in the ones I've raised for myself (counting ones I sold at 1-2 years old), haven't had any puppies reported. The one I had, you could tug on the scur and it would come out...no nerve or blood supply in it, was about as big around as a toothpick.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

duk4me said:


> It's like deja vu all over again.



???


The # of "grow backs" that I've encountered then is unscientifically substantially higher than what y'all are seeing... Thanks for the info....will be having a discussion with the vet that has done the procedure.


----------



## K&D (May 24, 2011)

Doug Main said:


> None . . . . if properly removed.


I agree. Some vets take the whole joint and some just snip off the claw just below the skin.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Shane Olean said:


> ???
> 
> 
> The # of "grow backs" that I've encountered then is unscientifically substantially higher than what y'all are seeing... Thanks for the info....will be having a discussion with the vet that has done the procedure.


Keith posted yesterday I read it left came back his post was gone. I left again came back and it was there again. After that I had a pm that disappeared to. Maybe I was dreaming.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably punishing you for your deviant thoughts about Jen


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

duk4me said:


> Keith posted yesterday I read it left came back his post was gone. I left again came back and it was there again. After that I had a pm that disappeared to. Maybe I was dreaming.


LOL....there ended up being 2 threads after I edited for a Typeo so I quickly deleted one....but not quick enough!!!!


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I've not had any grow back in over 100 puppies. One dog had a little reminant of bone apparently that would get agitated on crusty snow but it never grew back a nail.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Shane Olean said:


> LOL....there ended up being 2 threads after I edited for a Typeo so I quickly deleted one....but not quick enough!!!!


THat is funny. I still don't know what happened to the pm. It said it was a visitor pm clicked on it and puff it was gone. I think its a conspiracy against those that bring nothing to RTF.


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Unscientifically....The last two dogs I have own had a one grow back. Gauge has one that has returned backward. Obviously an error/mangling on the part of whomever removed it. I'll get it removed in "dew" time. Maybe I should tell the kennel.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

I have removed them from all my litters and have none that I know of grow back. One snip gets the bulk. A second snip gets the remainder. Then a silver nitrate stick.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

I would...otherwise they can't correlate it to realize their *may* be a problem...


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> x2. Got to make sure all of the bone is properly removed, or else. btw, 100% success rate for the last 5 years or so, a few pups done in that period since then.


Dewclaws will grow back if the germinal epithelium in the nail base is not completely removed..has nothing to do with the bone being removed or not.


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

From my own pups I have never had any dewclaws grow back, but if not done properly I could see them possible growing back.


----------

